# Empfehlenswerte Buchreihe



## Tafsim (27. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine neue lange Buchreihe zum Lesen. Habe vor kurzem die Sachsen-Saga von Bernard Cornwell durchgelesen und nun habe ich wieder Lust auf etwas mehr Fantasy. Meine Favoriten wären die Witcher Bücher von Andrzej Sapkowski oder die Warcraft Bücher, beginnend mit dem ersten Buch. Vielleicht kennt jemand beide Reihen und könnte mir eine Empfehlung geben.


MfG


----------



## Kotor (27. März 2017)

Hi, 

falls noch nicht gelesen, ist ein klare Empfehlung das AD&D Universum (bzw. Dungeons & Dragons) 

Nummer 1: Forgotten Realms - R.A.Salvatore - 3.1 -3.4   Forgotten Realms: Die Vergessenen Welten (Romanreihe) – Wikipedia

Mal schauen was du davon hältst ... wenn ok, würde es weiter mit der "Dark Sun"- und  der "Drachenlanze" -Reihe gehen.
Ein empfehlenswerter, einzelner dicker Roman wäre "Das Buch Corum" von Michael Moorcock ! 

Gibt es Zustimmung hier im Forum ? 
kotor


----------



## Laudian (27. März 2017)

Die meiner Meinung nach besten Fantasyserien sind aktuell:

"Stormlight Archive" von Brandon Sanderson
"The Kingkiller Chronicles" von Patrick Rothfuss
"Die Elfen" von Bernhard Hennen
"Farseer" Trilogie von Robin Hobb (Trotz des Namens gibt es bereits ~15 Bücher in der Serie - nach der ersten Trilogie kam einfach eine zweite dazu...)

Das sind allesamt High Fantasy Serien (mein Lieblingsgenre). Die ersten 3 sind epic, die Farseer Reihe dagegen ist eher dem Adventure zuzuordnen. Alle 4 Reihen sind meiner Meinung nach auf einem Niveau mit dem Hernn der Ringe bzw. noch besser... Und das ist das höchste Lob, das ich einer Reihe aussprechen kann 

Die Warcraft Bücher finde ich auch sehr empfehlenswert (die WoW Bücher nicht).


----------



## rabe08 (27. März 2017)

Alle gute Tipps, imho. Ich möchte noch hinzufügen:

- alles von Michael Moorcock (ein echter Klassiker, der die Fantasy neu aufgestellt hat)
- nicht Fantasy sondern SciFi, aber mE das Beste aus der letzten Zeit:  die "The Expanse"-Reihe

edit: hatte ganz überlesen, dass Kotor schon Corum von Michael Moorcock erwähnt hatte. Sehr guter Geschmack! Elric, die Runenstab-Saga, Tanelorn auch sehr zu empfehlen. Für den besonderen Geschmack ist auch der Am-Ende-der-Zeit-Zyklus zu empfehlen.


----------



## Tafsim (27. März 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Empfehlungen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. April 2017)

Ist zwar keine Fantasy, aber das was auch bei mir vor kurzem nach der Sachsen-Saga dran kam: die Starbuck-Reihe, ebenfalls von Bernard Cornwell. Auch sehr empfehlenswert und (hierzulande) ungewöhnliches Setting: der amerikanische Bürgerkrieg.

Mehr Richtung Fantasy (aber keine Hoch-Fantasy mit blöden Elfen, Zwergen und dem ganzen Kitschkram): die Sturmwelten-Trilogie von Christoph Hardebusch.


----------



## Kusanar (3. April 2017)

Dass noch keiner die Scheibenwelt-Romane erwähnt hat, verwundert mich. Da bekommst du Lesestoff für seeeeehr viele Abende 

Scheibenwelt-Romane – Wikipedia


----------



## Caduzzz (4. April 2017)

Oh ja, die Scheibenwelt

Wenn du einen richtigen Klassiker, fast ein Ur-Vater der Fantasy Literatur, lesen möchtest kann ich dir die "Conan" Romane von Robert E. Howard empfehlen. Allerdings sollte man bedenken, dass Anfang der 1930er Jahre etwas "einfacher strukturiert" geschrieben worden ist.


----------



## teachmeluv (4. April 2017)

Ich möchte die Reihe "Die Zwerge" von Marcus Heitz. Sehr spannend


----------



## Amon (4. April 2017)

Die Witcher Bücher solltest du auf jeden Fall lesen! Ich glaube die habe ich schon 5 mal durch, immer wieder gut.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AdamJensen (27. April 2017)

Du musst unbedingt die Metro-Reihe von Dimitri Glukhovsky lesen! Metro 2033, Metro 2034 und Metro 2035 sind bis jetzt erschienen. Der erste ist ja schon fast ein Klassiker in der modernen Sci-Fi-Literatur. Sehr dystopisch und atmosphärisch wird hier die Geschichte eines jungen Mannes erzählt, der wie so viele Moskauer nach dem dritten Weltkrieg in der Moskauer Metro leben muss. Eine klasse Idee, wie ich finde und auch sehr detailreich erzählt.

Liebe Grüße, Adam


----------

